
Show HN: Calculate what time you need to leave - LVB
https://gotime.mcodes.org
======
LVB
I'd wanted this type of calculator for a while and used it as a project to try
MithrilJS. Over the past couple of months I've found it pretty handy so I
cleaned it up a bit to share. Maybe you'll also find it useful, especially as
we enter the holiday travel season...

